# Wer benutzt MyEclipse, und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?



## Tokka (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Community!

Mich würde mal interessieren, wer von Euch sich MyEclipse gekauft hat, 
denn ich bin derzeit am überlegen selber die 40€ abzudrücken und mir somit Matisse4Eclipse 
und einige andere Plugins zu gönnen.

Sicher das meiste kann man auch mit den frei verfügbaren Plug-Ins abdecken, aber ich habe 
weder die Lust noch die Zeit mich durch die reichhaltige Anzhal von Plug-ins zu wühlen.


----------



## Hilefoks (24. Mai 2007)

[x] Nein, ich benutze einen anderen GUI-Builder

Ich habe eine Weile mit Matisse (unter Netbeans) gearbeitet. Allerdings gefällt er mir nicht.

Ich habe sonst meine GUI per Hand geschrieben. Daher mag ich lesbaren, verständlichen Code den ich auch schnell mal per Hand anpassen kann. Dies ist meiner Erfahrung nach auch immer mal wieder nötig wenn der Designer nicht so möchte wie ich (egal welcher). Mit GroupLayout (dem freien Layout) kann man zwar schön in Matisse GUI's bauen, allerdings ist der Code nur schwer zu verstehen. Die anderen Layouts (speziell Box und GridBag) sind mit Matisse aber ziemlich umständlich zu bewerkstelligen.

Nett ist hingegen der JFormDesigner - vor allem weil er Formlayout sowie Tablelayout unterstützt (neben anderen). An JFormDesigner mag ich aber nicht das er Code und Design trennt, man also nichts im Code verändern kann. 

Sehr gut, leider aber auch recht teuer, ist aber der WindowsBuilder Pro.  

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Mai 2007)

MyEclipse an sich find ich nicht schlecht. Nachteil ist halt dass der Code teilweise vom Stil her überhaupt nicht in dein Projekt passt.

Hibernateintegration find ich sehr nett, aber wie gesagt: Wenn du deine DAO-Klassen u.s.w. anders aufbaust wirds echt nervig alle Klassen umzuschreiben.


----------

